# Plain Green 30c



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is my low maintenance tank - no trimming 

30 c tank
2 x 27 watt archea fixtures
eheim 2213 w/ DIY reactor
Hakuso stone
Aquasoil I

Eleocharis belem
Anubias nana petite
Fissidens fontanus
Lonely nerite snail


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

went salty!!!!


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

any chance anyone does salt and has some zoas of good color to ship me?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i wont do another saltwater tank even if it means it will save my life!!!!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you have anymore full tank shots of the anubias tank back then?

The scape looks really nice.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

don't dwell in the past, live in the now...  j/k

nah, most of the pics weren't great and tank was more just a lazy low fert tank that got low amount of love.


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of backdrop is in the SW? is it foam, agrocrete or something else?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

....Traitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

What light is that over the salt tank? 

Craig


----------

